# landing accomadation



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

lane::confused2:we are planning to land in nova scotia in September/October we are looking for somewhere to rent, a cottage or house preferably, does anyone have a property to rent, or possibly point me in the direction of someone who has a at a reasonable rate for 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

patient man said:


> lane::confused2:we are planning to land in nova scotia in September/October we are looking for somewhere to rent, a cottage or house preferably, does anyone have a property to rent, or possibly point me in the direction of someone who has a at a reasonable rate for 2 or 3 weeks


Have you looked here?

Nova Scotia VRBO® Vacation Rentals - Nova Scotia Canada Travel

craigslist: halifax classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events


----------



## Budealty (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm a Canadian ex-pat living in Ireland, and we have a cottage around 15 minutes from Digby, NS, which we rent out. If you were looking for Sept/Oct then the rate would be $650 per week, and if you plan to stay 2-3 weeks we could reduce that to $550 per week. For more information please check out: cottagesincanada (dot) com and click on Nova Scotia, then the Evangeline Trail, and you'll see our listing - it's called Mac's cottage and there's a further link. Unfortunately this forum wouldn't allow me to past a URL into my reply.

Let me know if you're interested.

Thanks

Charlotte


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I have emailed some questions to you its a lovely property thankyou


----------

